# Time limit on invoice from my granny's solicitor for work done 9 years ago?



## businessman (19 Nov 2009)

I recently received an invoice from my granny's solicitor for work done by one of their ex business partners on my granny's behalf approximately 8-9 years ago. My granny has since passed away. 

I just happened to be involved in dealing with the solicitor when the work was done because my granny did not understand all of the legal speak. 

Firstly I would like to ask if it is right that I should be receiving this bill now and secondly is there any time limit that must be adhered to between the work being done and a bill being issued? 

Any help with this matter is very much appreciated.


----------



## packard (19 Nov 2009)

*Re: Time limit on paying invoices*

Not sure on the questions in hand, but one thing i will advise you on is to make sure that your not getting charged for the 21.5% vat, you should only be getting charged the 21% vat. Mine tried to charge me that for work he had done 3 years ago, so i went in and confronted him. He wasn't long about backing down. A cheeky stunt he tried pulling


----------



## businessman (19 Nov 2009)

*Re: Time limit on paying invoices*

Thanks for that advice. Just to clarify the questions, I am now being charged for work done 8-9 years ago for my granny, who passed away between the time the work was done and when the invoice was issued. Is this legal and correct for the solicitor to do? Also, Is there a time limit, after the work has been done, outside of which they cannot issue an invoice?


----------



## mathepac (19 Nov 2009)

*Re: Time limit on paying invoices*



businessman said:


> ... Also, Is there a time limit, after the work has been done, outside of which they cannot issue an invoice?


The generally accepted legal limit for issuing an invoice is 6 years after the event.

Are you being invoiced for your granny's work as executor of her estate / personal representative or just because there is no-one else?


----------



## businessman (19 Nov 2009)

*Re: Time limit on paying invoices*

It is not specified whether I am being billed as executor/personal representative or just because there is no one else. Could you please advise on both situations?


----------



## mathepac (19 Nov 2009)

*Re: Time limit on paying invoices*

The executor/personal representative has a number of responsibilities including paying off the creditors of a deceased person. Failure to notify creditors of the death or failure to pay off the debts from the proceeds of the estate may leave the executor/personal representative liable to being sued for the money.

If you acted in this capacity for your granny's estate the firm may be justified in believing you have a liability.

In the other scenario, they may be just chancing their arm.


----------

